# Удушье, ком в горле, тяжесть в груди



## Alen Astraport (26 Ноя 2013)

Добрый день, уважаемые.

Уже почти полгода я испытываю очень неприятные симптомы, которые сильно мешают мне жить. Посетил массу врачей, сдал кучу анализов, но проблема не решена. И никакой болезни не находят. Что-то говорят о вегето-сосудистой дистонии. Назначают Азофен, типа я все это выдумываю, но и это не помогает. 

Может что подскажите:
1. Регулярно, ежедневно испытываю неприятные ощущения в области шеи, горла. Чувство сильного сдавливания горла, комок в горле, сложно дышать, практически удушье, предобморочное состояние. Раньше резкими атаками, но сейчас тупо давит горло почти постоянно. Обычно в покое, но и при физической нагрузке (при втором даже легче переносится). Вообще давление и тяжесть в верхних отделах груди. Обычно после еды. При этом усиливается звон в ушах, который появился 3 года назад, меняет диапазон или частоту.

2. Неприятные ощущения в области сердца: давление изнутри снизу, иногда трепыхания в положении лежа. Внезапные сильные одиночные стуки. Иногда одышка, особенно с похмелья.

Выше два симптома постоянные и сильные, ниже реже и слабее.

3. Легкие головокружения, панические состояния. При этом темнеет в глазах, немного теряю ориентацию и способность адекватно общаться.

4. Нередко апноэ во время сна. В момент проваливания в сон пару раз точно вскрикну потому что задыхаюсь.

5. Разные другие мелкие симптомы типа онемения конечностей при неудобном сидении/лежание. Нервные подергивания в разных местах тела.

Давление в норме 125/75. Пульс тоже 55-75. Вес чуть-чуть лишний - 94 кг при росте 187 и возрасте 42 года.
Образ жизни спокойный, размеренный. Не курю, алкоголь раз в неделю 300-400 гр. крепких, качественных напитков.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2013)

*Alen Astraport*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, обследовались ли Вы? Разместите имеющиеся результаты обследований, снимки в своей теме для врачей форума. Вам в помощь эта тема - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/
"Как разместить снимки на форуме".
 С уважением - Светлана.


----------



## Alen Astraport (26 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте La murr,
Да, я неоднократно обследовался у разных врачей. УЗИ сердца, ЭКГ, ЭКГ с нагрузкой (велосипед), КТ средостения, кишечный зонд, УЗИ щитовидной железы, моча, кровь и т. д.
Только смысла нет все это выкладывать - по моим симптомам нет диагноза, все чисто.
Ну да, гастрит хронический. Ну подагра. Но эти болезни не вызывают таких симптомов.

Может быть правильнее, если уважаемые доктора предположат, в чем может быть моя проблема и предложат сделать новые точечные исследования?


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2013)

*Alen Astraport*, давайте дождёмся комментариев врачей. Можете дать ссылку на свою тему в личных профилях врачей, к которым конкретно бы хотели обратиться со своими вопросами - думаю, это ускорит ответ. Ссылка на Вашу тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20247/#post-176807


----------



## Alen Astraport (26 Ноя 2013)

С удовольствием, спасибо за помощь.
Но, к сожалению, теряюсь в списке врачей. Не могу понять к какой специализации относится моя проблема.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2013)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> теряюсь в списке врачей. Не могу понять к какой специализации относится моя проблема.


Мне кажется то, что Вас беспокоит - компетенция невролога. Начните с докторов этого профиля.
Наши врачи - консультанты - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## IceCream (27 Ноя 2013)

Alen Astraport, у меня были похожие симптомы, кроме звона в ушах и апноэ.
Невролог, конечно же, поставил ВСД.

Но потом я поняла, что все это было связано с повышенной тревожностью (из-за непоняток со здоровьем была очень сильно напугана). 
Как успокоилась - все прошло. Пейте успокаивающий травяной чай, какие-нибудь препараты типа новопассит, персен (только после консультации с неврологом). От онемений и подергиваний мне лично помог препарат магния (тоже невролог посоветовал).


----------



## Alen Astraport (27 Ноя 2013)

*IceCream,*
спасибо. У вас тоже в горле ком и чувство удушья постоянно было?
Вот не знаю откуда тревожности или депрессии взяться. В семье все хорошо, работаю дома, стрессов почти нет.


----------



## IceCream (27 Ноя 2013)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> *IceCream,*
> спасибо. У вас тоже в горле ком и чувство удушья постоянно было?


 
Вот сообщение из моей темы (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8595/):
"Когда начались проблемы со здоровьем, начиталась в интернете про рассеянный склероз, БАС и очень сильно испугалась. Меня всю трясло, не могла ни работать, ни есть, ни спать (поставили синдром ВСД)... И как раз тогда появилось чувство кома в верхней части груди. С легкими проблем не было, за пару недель только до этого делала ФГДС, так что пищевод тоже исключался. Потом я успокоилась, и это противное ощущение пропало (кажется, что-то давит, распирает изнутри, а иногда будто таблетка застряла). Сейчас, когда сильно нервничаю, оно иногда опять появляется, но потом исчезает.
Моя знакомая обратилась к врачу с жалобой на боли в горле, в конце концов ей сказали, что это из-за остеохондроза шейного отдела..."

Когда нервничала, да, было постоянно. Я в таком состоянии прожила где-то полгода.


----------



## Незрячий массажист (6 Дек 2013)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемые.
> 
> Уже почти полгода я испытываю очень неприятные симптомы, которые сильно мешают мне жить. Посетил массу врачей, сдал кучу анализов, но проблема не решена. И никакой болезни не находят. Что-то говорят о вегето-сосудистой дистонии. Назначают Азофен, типа я все это выдумываю, но и это не помогает.
> 
> ...


Все Вами перечисленные жалобы имеют непосредственное отношение к шейному отделу позвоночника.
Нужно пропальпировать ( изучить пальцами) работу глубоких мышц шеи, выявить спазмы, функциональные
блоки позвоночно-двигательных сегментов.


----------



## Andrey_kaliningrad (7 Янв 2014)

Это мозговое нарушение, нехватка кровотока к задним долям мозга, нужна корректировка кровотока, и все пройдет. Я могу Вам рассказать более подробней.


----------



## Жаннат (14 Янв 2014)

В последнее время участились случаи похожие на  *Alen Astraport.  *За год ко мне обращалось три спортсмена с похожими жалобами. При обследовании соматической патологии выявлено не было. Проходили лечение у невролога с д/з Неврастения, синдром дыхательных расстройств. Именно, дыхательные расстройства участились. Стрессы  в анамнезе отмечали все трое. У всех лечение дало положительные результаты.


----------



## Сергей85 (24 Мар 2014)

*Жаннат*, какое было лечение?

Автору, у меня тоже ком в горле периодами и редко затрудненное дыхание, звон в ушах - единичные случаи. Живу уже с этим почти 2 года. А началось думаю все со стрессов. Стараюсь вообще не нервничать и эти симптомы появляются раз-два в неделю. Буду продолжать обследование.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Мар 2014)

Alen Astraport написал(а):


> С удовольствием, спасибо за помощь.
> Но, к сожалению, теряюсь в списке врачей. Не могу понять к какой специализации относится моя проблема.


Необходимо обследовать шейный отдел позвоночника. Рациональнее будет обратиться к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------



## линуксоид (24 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Необходимо обследовать шейный отдел позвоночника. Рациональнее будет обратиться к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


Как я Вас *уважаю* доктор .
Для начала необходимо убрать из своей жизни стресс, политику и т.д.
Начать смотреть хорошие диснеевские мультфильмы перед сном и Дискавери про зверушек.
А после консультации у психиатра (и выполнения его рекомендаций) заниматься шеей и другими частями тела.


----------



## miha9497 (21 Май 2014)

Добрый день. Меня беспокоит около 3х недель периодически возникающий и обостряющийся при физ нагрузках , в стрессорных ситуациях (вышел на улицу на легке , а там лютый ветер и холод) ком в горле , ощущение сдавленности в области кадыка. В чем дело?
Пол года мучаюсь с аритмией сердца, неестесственными , замирающими , выпригивающими сокращениями сопровождающимися тревогой , в запущених случаях страхом остановки сердца. На протяжении этого времени перебои возникали(ют) с разной продолжительностью , частотой и силой тревожности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2014)

Синдром "кома в горле" и панические атаки вполне сочетаемы. 
К врачу ходили?


----------



## Фируза (4 Янв 2016)

у меня такая же проблема уже 2 месяца.периодически ком то исчезает,то появляется.на новый год простудила горло.теперь вообще мучаюсь.сухой кашель,охрипший голос и как будто мокрота застряла.частично отходит,но ком так и остается.со вчерашнего дня иногда немеет нога.вообще я очень нервная,постоянные стрессы,депрессия.но раньше такого не было.что это может быть?боюсь вдруг опухоль или абсцесс.


----------



## ЛевСерг (4 Янв 2016)

Так Вы к ЛОРу обратитесь для начала.


----------



## дядя Саке (30 Июн 2016)

Я не врач, ком в горле бывал, имхо из-за алкоголя, попробуйте убрать алкоголь и делать утром зарядку, пару раз в неделю бассейн или еще куда


----------



## evgeny_spb (4 Май 2017)

Автор, у меня проблема буквально один к одному, вы в деталях описали именно мои симптомы. Единственный момент - у меня после алкоголя все они резко усиливаются, поэтому последние месяцы практически исключил его. Уже год не могу жить нормальной жизнью, это ад какой-то Если вы вдруг увидите это сообщение, очень большая просьба напишите здесь в теме, удалось ли вам что-то сделать.


----------



## Oksanalit (12 Авг 2017)

Во время панической атаки нужно дурить организм так же как он дурит вас. Четко понять и принять что у вас ВСД. И когда начинается приступ начинать сознательно подавать организму сигнал на расслабление. Глубоко и медленно дышать животом постепенно замедляя дыхание (приблизительно таким образом человек засыпает) и приступ сойдет на нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

@Oksanalit, дышать надо в пакет.


----------



## Oksanalit (12 Авг 2017)

Да я видела такое в кино, и думаю тому есть обьяснение, но я с 18лет живу с ВСД. Обходились без пакета.

Еще, сознательно расслабляйтесь мышцы начиная с плеча и вниз, они в это время зжаты... Не знаю как более корректно объяснить. Но вот прям сознательно проконтролирует чтобы мышцы расслабились. Можно даже выдыхать опуская плечи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

ВСД и панические атаки не одно и тоже.


----------



## Oksanalit (12 Авг 2017)

Мне невролог поставил диагноз ВСД.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

Невролог и должен поставить ВСД.
А если есть панические атаки, то это врач психотерапевт.
Либо дышать в пакет, если помогает.


----------



## Oksanalit (12 Авг 2017)

Ну на фоне перечисленных топикстартером симптомов и возникают приступы паники.
До психотерапевта я не дошла. Советы невролога мне помогли.
Хотя если честно это был третий по счету невролог, один предлагал что-то там колоть в районе позвоночника или какие то прижыгания... Я уже смутно помню это давно было + кучу таблеток выписал, я пошла к другому неврологу, он посмотрел назначение сказал что это бред, отправил на исследование (простите забыла как называется) когда такую шапочку с проводниками на голову одевают, и еще артерии которые на шее проверяли.
Итог, все впорядке назначил какие то бады с успокоительными травками. Эффект был так себе.
И вот третий невролог со мной долго разговаривала, объясняла что да как происходит и дала советы которые мне помогли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

Oksanalit написал(а):


> Ну на фоне перечисленных топикстартером симптомов и возникают приступы паники.
> До психотерапевта я не дошла...
> И вот третий невролог со мной долго разговаривала, объясняла что да как происходит и дала советы которые мне помогли.


Психотерапия. Так и должно быть.


----------



## ssv (18 Сен 2017)

Алкоголь конечно же не при чем.


----------



## АлексейТ (26 Окт 2017)

Похоже у меня опять началось....год прошёл как раз и вчера у меня одышка появилась и сердцебиение в горле.С предыдущего приступа остался ком в горле и боль в пояснице.Температуры нет,пульс и давление почти норма(130\90).Сегодня ночью почти не спал.Утром пошёл к терапевту - сказала что это депрессия\стресс.Но у меня даже повода не было для этого.Одышка появляется без нагрузки,приступами по 2-3 часа.Иногда в положении сидя ощущение что шевелятся вены на ногах.


----------



## СергейЧел (2 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, вены на ногах вздутые, стопы горят?


----------



## АлексейТ (3 Ноя 2017)

Вены вздутые только на левой ноге,это мне хирург на осмотре сказал,сам я этого не замечал.Также на левом бедре в одном месте (2 см х 1 см)выступаю венозные капилляры.Это у меня давно,также как и вены.
Стопы не горят,наоборот они у меня холодные,но это из за того что я хожу всё время босиком,если одену носки то ноги сразу теплеют.По утрам иногда может появится боль в пятке(левой или правой)когда наступаю.
Все проблемы ,как мне кажется,из за сидячего образа жизни.


----------



## СергейЧел (4 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, только ответил и у самого опять ком в горле вернулся, вчера скорую вызывал, магнезию ввели в-вен, только так отошел, с шеей у меня было плохо с 27 лет насколько помню, много врачей, кто , что говорил, более менее с болями можно было жить, но однажды проплыл 40 м. под водой в бассейне ... и началось, сначала по чуть чуть, шибко не мешало жить, как будто хотелось прокашляться, как при простуде, когда мокрота выходит легче становиться, только в моем случае мокроты не было, все по сухому, а вот , если , что мог из себя отхаркнуть, так сразу легче становилось. Потом пришло удушье, снимал его физическим воздействием на мышцы шеи, в общем много чего было, ходил ко всяким мануалам, остеопатам, лучше не становилось, только весь позвоночник раскачали, стало намного хуже, но теперь уже со всем позвоночником, одно неловкое движение и опять спазм шеи(горла?), так и не понял, что было, потом попал к одному не понятно какому мануалу, с одной стороны ком прошел, а с другой стороны, глаза пострадали и нижняя часть туловища, в общем не понятно, что хуже, то, что было или то, что стало, одно могу понять и с тем и с другим качество жизни падает очень сильно. Ком в последний год появлялся редко , но вчера он мне дал знать за весь год сразу, полуобморочное состояние, чувство, что вдохнуть не получается, как будто засыпаю, а потом страшно становиться, что не понятное состояние какое-то, какой то провал, мне даже объяснить это сложно, как будто не просто забываешь как дышать, а как будто сил не хватает сделать это на автомате и начинаешь уже силой вдыхать, паническая атака? чего делать не знаю, со скорой врач рекомендовал обратиться к неврологу, невролог рекомендовал к нейрохирургу, а эти , что могут советовать - операцию, в общем обследование стоит денег, я в шоке.

у меня вчера спазм был на уровне 1,2 шейных позвонков, виски как в тиски зажаты, и все сжато, во рту пересохло, сколько не пью - сухо, на ногах и на висках ранее выступавшие вены исчезли, все разгладилось, а в шее спазм пощнейший, и заметил в голенях тоже спазмирует, мурашки, потом раз и как будто ушло на несколько минут, во рту опять влажно стало, вены снова вздулись на ногах, пять минут и раз, опять спазм и так пока скорая не приехала, магнезию не поставили.


----------



## АлексейТ (7 Ноя 2017)

Да все походы по врачам (в поликлиниках)пустая трата времени,а по платным врачам ещё и пустая трата денег.Но если Вы уверены что это спазм,то его причину уже будет легче найти.От магнезии легче стало - значит нарушен солевой баланс.То же думал что у меня это,надо попробовать попить калий-магний,провести эксперимент на себе,когда врачи разводят руками только это и остаётся делать.
От спазмов в мышцах я спасаюсь самомассажем спины - помогает,боль уходит,но не надолго.
Нужен опытный мануальщик,что бы разложить всё по местам.


----------



## АлексейТ (15 Ноя 2017)

Месяц прошёл ,а сердце так и продолжает выскакивать из груди,реже конечно и непредсказуемо,но происходит это и днём и ночью.
Пульс и давление в норме.К терапевту всё никак не попаду - оптимизация в действии.


----------



## СергейЧел (15 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, лучше не связывайтесь с мануальщиками.


АлексейТ написал(а):


> Месяц прошёл ,а сердце так и продолжает выскакивать из груди,реже конечно и непредсказуемо,но происходит это и днём и ночью.
> Пульс и давление в норме.К терапевту всё никак не попаду - оптимизация в действии.


ходил к неврологу, отправила на уздг, прописала пироксикам, мидокалм в уколах, кавинтон, омепразол, после мидокалма сильно кружилась голова, нехватка воздуха, 2 укола из пяти поставил и остановился на этом, какой-то зажим в грудном отсеке спины убрал, толи уколами, толи вытяжением, в общем пока ничего не трогаю, по поводу мануальщиков, на мой взгляд расшатывают позвоночник еще больше, тут какая то проблема больше наверное на уровне не совсем тела, уровень иной... если есть деньги может попробовать иглы?


----------



## СергейЧел (15 Ноя 2017)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> Похоже у меня опять началось....год прошёл как раз и вчера у меня одышка появилась и сердцебиение в горле.С предыдущего приступа остался ком в горле и боль в пояснице.Температуры нет,пульс и давление почти норма(130\90).Сегодня ночью почти не спал.Утром пошёл к терапевту - сказала что это депрессия\стресс.Но у меня даже повода не было для этого.Одышка появляется без нагрузки,приступами по 2-3 часа.Иногда в положении сидя ощущение что шевелятся вены на ногах.


почти тоже самое


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

Осталась тут половина упаковки афобазола,решил её допить,хоть препарат и считается полупустышкой,но мне помогло,сердце уже не выскакивает.Не знаю стоит ли принимать препараты по сильнее.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, зачем посильнее, если афобазол помог, допейте его и делу край, все пройдет)) такие вопросы с врачем решают ,без него не стоит пить ад и транки


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

Это был только один из симптомов от которого удалось избавиться,остальные так и остались.


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> Осталась тут половина упаковки афобазола,решил её допить,хоть препарат и считается полупустышкой,но мне помогло,сердце уже не выскакивает.Не знаю стоит ли принимать препараты по сильнее.


тоже пробовал , тоже немного помогало, пока пьешь, потом по новой, очень сложно понять причину этого явления, у меня практически ни на чем все началось, проплыл 40м под водой и пошло поехало, в чем дело ума понять не хватает, с этой штукой лет 7-8 мучаюсь, а начиналось все просто с болей в шее, т.к. там грыжи... недели 2 назад был приступ, невролог прописала мидокалм в уколах, пироксикам, кавинтон, мидокалм смог только 2 укола выдержать, от кавинтона изжога такая была, что прервал курс, но самое интересное, что от 2-х уколов стало лучше, значит все же спазм мышц


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

Для себя пока решил что лечить нужно нервы/психику - подсознание может сильно действовать на вегетативную нервную систему и вызывать симптомы характерные для других заболеваний.
Также действие оказывается и на мышцы ,из за этого могут образовываться спазмы некоторых мышц ,а из за них и м.позв.грыжи


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

Попробуйте в сторону атланта покопать информацию(блоки которые невозможно снять самому), психика да она расшатанная, такой век


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

У меня где то в левом плече застарелая проблема - не могу свободно поднять левую руку,появляется боль в опред.положении и рука дальше не идёт,если её подтолкнуть другой рукой она поднимается и в плече хрустит и появляется боль под лопаткой.С этим мучаюсь уже 20 лет.


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, по остеопатам ходить только больше все расшатают, и по себе и по отзывам других слышал, т.е. проблема не уйдет, а новые могут добавиться, если еще не начали себя ломать у так называемых "врачей", попробуйте в сторону атланта(правка) поизучать тему, мне даже самому интересно потом узнать как у вас дела, я просто прошел через это и сейчас думаю, что зря раньше ходил ко всяким коммерсантам, которые поставили посещения у них на конвейер, но я без обид на них, т.к. мне открылось то, к чему я бы никогда не пришел без проблем со здоровьем, из какого вы города?


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

Атлант я уже "изучал",не похоже.Головных болей у меня нет,а это основной признак
Н.Новгород


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, это далеко не основной признак


----------



## АлексейТ (20 Ноя 2017)

Думаю если бы какие патологии атланта были,то на МРТ это было бы видно


----------



## СергейЧел (20 Ноя 2017)

@АлексейТ, тоже далеко не так, один и тот же снимок разные неврологи и т.д. могут читать по разному


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2017)

СергейЧел написал(а):


> тоже пробовал , тоже немного помогало, пока пьешь,


Вот мне врач так и сказала, что он как конфетка, хорошо только пока пьёшь, а полностью н/с не лечит, и назначила грандаксин и реланиум для сна.  Но сначала афобазол хорошо помогал.


----------



## ЛеоПитерский (19 Мар 2018)

@Alen Astraport, приветствую!
Вот прошло уже много времени. Есть изменения?


----------



## Юлита (12 Янв 2019)

У меня к вашим всем симптомам ещё и нос сильно давит . А при стрессах вообще страшно болит ,кость носа . А так испытываю все что вы перечислили.  Тоже всд ставят ,нестабильность шейного отдела . На этом все . Все анализы в норме . У психотерапевта лечилась лет 15 назад ,не помогло .


----------



## Роман Олегович (11 Фев 2019)

Юлита написал(а):


> У меня к вашим всем симптомам ещё и нос сильно давит . А при стрессах вообще страшно болит ,кость носа .


Аналогично... К слову "давит" дополню: ощущаю пульсацию в переносице, лицевые боли, часто отекает слизистая носа (проявляется заложенностью носа, хотя насморка особого нет и синдромом постназального затекания)... ВСД стоит давно. Панические атаки, апноэ, тахикардия - первые проявления, через время присоединился вазомоторный ринит, с которым борюсь уже года 2. ВСД и диагнозом не назавешь... Быстрее всего аббревиатура для огромного перечня патологий.


Юлита написал(а):


> . .  Тоже всд ставят ,нестабильность шейного отдела . На этом все . Все анализы в норме . У психотерапевта лечилась лет 15 назад ,не помогло .


И не поможет, если причина в шее...  Даже если решите проблему с шеей ( устраните возможную причину ВСД), не факт что устраните в целом  проблему с вегетативной нервной системой. ВСД если появляется, то основательно приживается... Уже после устранения проблем в шейном отделе, если таковые имеются, и являются причиной ВСД, нужна помощь психотерапевта т.д.


----------



## Sunny_ (11 Июн 2020)

Симптомы похожи на тревожность - помогают антидепрессанты, медитации, отпускание эмоций по Сезоне методу, холотропное дыхание и любые другие методики проработки эмоционального багажа


----------



## Зинченко (27 Янв 2021)

Не хочу плодить темы, у меня теже проблемы что и у автора данной темы, ком в горле тяжелое дыхание, переодически не могу вздохнуть, началось все почти год назад, переехал в Санкт Петербург в начале апреля, и началось , походы по врачам особо не помогают, сделал кт легких бронхов и т.д на снимках все в норме. Теряюсь в догадках, может кто нибуть что нибуть посоветовать? Или хорошего невролога в СПБ ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2021)

@Зинченко, ответ на одну строку выше.


----------



## Павел 23 (3 Авг 2021)

Как мне все это знакомо, ком в горле, все началось после того как я похмелился в одно воскресное утро, вышел на улицу, мороз был, голова закружилась сердце застучало, домой пришёл посидел вроде все хорошо, но потом опять штормит, сидишь на месте а голова все кружит, даже стал сознание терять, скоро приехала, накормила глицином и вск ок, через день все повторилось кружит и кружит, потом куча исследований анализов где я здоров, но состояние такое как будто ты теперь живёшь иначе под другим углом, тяжело сконцентрироваться на определённом объекте особенно если он движется. Алкоголь я бросил с того момента и не употребляю вовсе уже 4 год как, спорто выгонял данный недуг, а по началу пешими прогулками, да осталось ещё где-то осадок от всего этого но вполне себе жить можно, нужно найти грамотного психолога которой залезает под корку, где-то произошёл сбой причём давным давно и сейчас это все вылезло.... Противное состояние что не говори, и никто вас никогда не поймёт, что вам приходиться проживать каждый день, мои друзья подумали что у меня крыша поехала,нет они не виноваты, что не знают этого...


----------



## Kris 911 (4 Авг 2021)

@Павел 23, вы правы, кто с подобными симптомами не сталкивался,  тот не поймет.  Мне 30 лет,  все знакомые более менее здоровы и не могут понять что мне  в свои годы каждый день вставать с кровати сил нет, а деваться некуда маленький ребенок заставляет и вставать и целый день быть в строю.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Авг 2021)

ребята это не смертельно)


----------



## Kris 911 (10 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ребята это не смертельно)


Не смертельно, но как  жить и работать?


----------



## илья1980 (10 Авг 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> Не смертельно, но как  жить и работать?


хреново согласен
а вы вроде ад начали пить?


----------



## Kris 911 (12 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> хреново согласен
> а вы вроде ад начали пить?


начала, но не буду ж я всю жизнь на них сидеть. А как де печень и желудок мне всего то 30 лет.  И они до конца все симптомы не убирают.  Вообщем на ногах держат.  Скоро слазить с них буду.  И не представляю как буду без них. С ними даже за руль сесть осилила,  а то голова вообще не соображала. 🤕


----------



## илья1980 (12 Авг 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> начала, но не буду ж я всю жизнь на них сидеть. А как де печень и желудок мне всего то 30 лет.  И они до конца все симптомы не убирают.  Вообщем на ногах держат.  Скоро слазить с них буду.  И не представляю как буду без них. С ними даже за руль сесть осилила,  а то голова вообще не соображала. 🤕


так вроде вы не давно их пьете! может рано еще
а какие симптомы ушли какие остались


----------



## Kris 911 (12 Авг 2021)

Мне назначили их на 3 месяца.  Спазм в шее убирает хорошо,  но к вечеру бывает появляется,  руки слабые и тянущие ощущения в них остаются,  не могу долго вверх из держать, вот по телефону переписываюсь и их тянет. С ногами хорошо и с головой.  Но вот слабость в руках и общая слабость добивает.


----------



## илья1980 (13 Авг 2021)

@Kris 911, тоесть шатания от ад прошли? любопытно как доктора это опишут
3 месяца конечно мало хотя мне на месяц ради эсперемента прописали!


----------



## Kris 911 (13 Авг 2021)

Да пока не шатает и вообще я как бы четкая и собранная,  несмотря на слабость.  А за месяц чего там изменится?!


----------



## илья1980 (13 Авг 2021)

@Kris 911, да черт его знает)я сам то еще лечусь(невролог прописал ад с формулировкой не бояться головокружений))
кстати вы не носите воротник шанца мне значительно меньше с ним мотает


----------



## Kris 911 (13 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> кстати вы не носите воротник шанца мне значительно меньше с ним мотает


Воротник от шаткости мне не помогает, помогает когда шея болит сильно и кажется что уже не могу держать шею, но когда снимаю... Жалею что одевала - тот же сильный спазм сковывает всю шею. Это без приема АД. Ох как не хочется возвращаться к этому состоянию!


----------



## илья1980 (14 Авг 2021)

@Kris 911, а затылок не пьяный?


----------



## Kris 911 (14 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, нет, не пьяный. Но иногда бывает как пьяное состояние,  но оно проходящие. Это без АД.


----------



## AleksSeich (14 Авг 2021)

Нужно укреплять мышцы шеи, а не расслаблять постоянно, тогда спазмы и слабость постепенно пройдет. И вообще физические упражнения добавить к приему АД, постепенно увеличивая нагрузки. Кроме того, разобраться в жизненной ситуации, наверняка есть триггеры, которые влияют на качество жизни - проблемы в личной жизни, не любимая работа и прочее. Если пока нет возможности устранить, то АД не стоит прекращать принимать. По крайней мере рекомендовано не менее 6 месяцев. Далее по самочувствию. Да, ещё гормоны проверить не помешает.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Авг 2021)

@AleksSeich, да вот и я думаю ад начать может пофиг будет на эти шатания((
вот зовут на тренировку как раз на укрепление кора говорят надо
мол шея не держит позвонки и тд
а триггеры и нарушение координации мало чем связаны если честно это все блуд от психологов которых я прошел не мало


----------



## Kris 911 (15 Авг 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Нужно укреплять мышцы шеи, а не расслаблять постоянно, тогда спазмы и слабость постепенно пройдет. И вообще физические упражнения добавить к приему АД, постепенно увеличивая нагрузки. ...


Это вы меня имеете в виду?  От упражнений на шею только хуже,  уже давненько от них отказалась.


----------



## Vadim_ (4 Фев 2022)

IceCream написал(а):


> Alen Astraport, у меня были похожие симптомы, кроме звона в ушах и апноэ.
> Невролог, конечно же, поставил ВСД.
> 
> Но потом я поняла, что все это было связано с повышенной тревожностью (из-за непоняток со здоровьем была очень сильно напугана).
> Как успокоилась - все прошло. Пейте успокаивающий травяной чай, какие-нибудь препараты типа новопассит, персен (только после консультации с неврологом). От онемений и подергиваний мне лично помог препарат магния (тоже невролог посоветовал).


Это какой же такой чай так успокоить может? На мой взгляд, вся "травяная медицина" помогает только тем, кто в нее верит



илья1980 написал(а):


> @AleksSeich, да вот и я думаю ад начать может пофиг будет на эти шатания((
> вот зовут на тренировку как раз на укрепление кора говорят надо
> мол шея не держит позвонки и тд
> а триггеры и нарушение координации мало чем связаны если честно это все блуд от психологов которых я прошел не мало


психо логия-наука о душе дословно. А вроде как существование души не признается в научном мире. Оттого и лечение словоблудием



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Невролог и должен поставить ВСД.
> А если есть панические атаки, то это врач психотерапевт.
> Либо дышать в пакет, если помогает.


удивительный способ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> удивительный способ


Действенный самый при начале атаки.


----------



## Vadim_ (4 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я заметил интересную штуку. Счас уже какой день неприятные симптомы-головокружение, туман, онемение, зрение напрягать надо чтоб прочитать... Я вот когда поглощаюсь во что то (увлеченно), отвлекаюсь иными словами, выточить там на станке что то или какое то устройство починить, то меня отпускает. А как встану и закончу, так опять ощущаю весь это неприятный набор.


----------



## горошек (4 Фев 2022)

Не знаю, пропустят ли тут ссылку, но вот интересная статья для всех «удушающихся». Сама порой страдаю, как я называю «задыхаемостью». Я псих адекватный, и зачастую сама готова прежде всего списать всё на нервы. Но не складывалось, что часто совпадает это и с реальными ОРЗ, и с физической нагрузкой, ну с сильным волнением само собой. И кашель сухой появляется. И симптомы в виде слабости, ватности и т п, и сердце порой болит при этом, хотя до головокружений у меня не доходило, видимо, как-то себя компенсирую в эти моменты. Я нашла здесь ответы на многие свои вопросы.


			https://journal.pulmonology.ru/pulm/article/download/402/401
		

А да, после прочтения становится понятно почему пакет в этих случаях работает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я заметил интересную штуку. Счас уже какой день неприятные симптомы-головокружение, туман, онемение, зрение напрягать надо чтоб прочитать... Я вот когда поглощаюсь во что то (увлеченно), отвлекаюсь иными словами, выточить там на станке что то или какое то устройство починить, то меня отпускает. А как встану и закончу, так опять ощущаю весь это неприятный набор.


Так это норма при этом заболевании


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2022)

Я тут пытался на дерево залезть вот это очень отвлекает))


----------

